# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Порты 3128 и 8080

## Никита

Всем доброго времени суток!Решил недавно просканить комп извне XSpider,ом с удалённого компа.Отчёт сканирования показал на наличие 3128 и 8080 портов.Насколько я знаю,это прокси-порты.Прокси-сервер на компе не поднимал.Проверяю netstat,ом(netstat -an;netstat-b)-там об этих портах не слово.Врубаю снифер и слушаю входящий и исходящий траф-тишина.Иду в файрвол и затыкаю вышеназванные порты на вход и выход.В результате изредка,когда выхожу во внешку всплывает сообщение фаервола,что согласно правилам соединение было заблокировано на этих портах,т.е.идёт регулярный коннект то 3128,то к 8080 порту.Посмотрел с какого IP идёт попытка соединения-согласно хуизе чаще всего это адреса dynamic.hinet.net.Просканировал комп на наличие заразы и скрытых портов вдоль и поперёк-и сигнатурными антивирусами,и антируткитами разных производителей-всё чисто.В системе всё самое новое и свежее,всё обновляется как часы,а если не обновляется само,то обновляется принудительно.Вопрос:мной описанное явление-это что-то стрёмное или тут параноей попахивает с моей стороны?Непонятно,что за эксэшник или служба открывает эти порты?Заранее спасибо!
ЗЫ.Всех с наступающим Новым годом!Творческих успехов,здоровья,удачи!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

Если мой вопрос покажется слишком абстрактным, перенесу тему в Помогите.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Попытки коннекта извне - это сугубо параллельная вещь, не связанная с реальным открытием портов. Не вы один любитель порты сканировать.

Несколько странно вот это:



> Отчёт сканирования показал на наличие 3128 и 8080 портов


Впрочем, вы не сообщили способ подключения. Порты могут прослушиваться, например, внешним ADSL-модемом, который отделяет вас от интернета и который вы на самом деле сканировали.

----------


## Torvic99

> Отчёт сканирования показал на наличие 3128 и 8080 портов.


А антивирус у вас случайно не Нод? Нодовский имон любит прослушивать эти порты.

----------


## wowka

гм..а зачем спайдер? проще надо, из консоли изнутри (это точнее конечно же)
netstat -a 
А можно и avz - там подробнее будет отчет
если засветился порт открытый, значит есть такое дело - и надо посмотреть, что это, кто открыл. Я уже сталкивался, с тем, что удаленные сканеры иной раз лажают .


Кстати, 3128, 8080 порты дефолтные проксиков, а зараза всякая, вряд ли будет эти числа тревожить (заметно слишком) - откроет что ни будь странное  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита

> Попытки коннекта извне - это сугубо параллельная вещь, не связанная с реальным открытием портов. Не вы один любитель порты сканировать.
> 
> Несколько странно вот это:
> 
> Впрочем, вы не сообщили способ подключения. Порты могут прослушиваться, например, внешним ADSL-модемом, который отделяет вас от интернета и который вы на самом деле сканировали.


Провайдер Корбина-PPTP через VPN.Кроме того,как закрыл порты фаерволом,повторное сканирование XSpider,ом показывает,что порты заблокированы...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> А антивирус у вас случайно не Нод? Нодовский имон любит прослушивать эти порты.


Eset Smart Security у меня...Только не понятно,почему их из системы не видно netstat,ом :Wink: И кто ломится по ним всё время?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> гм..а зачем спайдер? проще надо, из консоли изнутри (это точнее конечно же)
> netstat -a 
> А можно и avz - там подробнее будет отчет
> если засветился порт открытый, значит есть такое дело - и надо посмотреть, что это, кто открыл. Я уже сталкивался, с тем, что удаленные сканеры иной раз лажают .
> 
> 
> Кстати, 3128, 8080 порты дефолтные проксиков, а зараза всякая, вряд ли будет эти числа тревожить (заметно слишком) - откроет что ни будь странное


Netstat,ом всегда отслеживаю все подключения,но в этом случае ни netstat,ни AVZ,ни Ice sword об этих портах ничего интересного не сообщает :Wink:

----------

